# 1972 Ford 4000 fuse holders



## Richard Sadd (Oct 10, 2019)

Could anyone tell me what these two fuses should do please, the wiring on mine was mostly ruined and I've installed another loom but doesn't appear to have any connections for these.
Thank you
Richard


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Most tractors of that series had two inline fuse holders. One was for light circuits, the other supplied power to the instrument panel. Both were fun to access. The instrument panel has to come out and then you reach around the area behind it and maybe you get lucky.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Richard Sadd said:


> Could anyone tell me what these two fuses should do please, the wiring on mine was mostly ruined and I've installed another loom but doesn't appear to have any connections for these.
> Thank you
> Richard


I can't be sure, but they sure look like they were added by the previous owner and not at the factory. They do look as if they would be for lighting as Fedup mentioned. Are there any wires attached to them, and if so, where do they go?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hard to say what they were for.
They are definately not factory.
You'll have to trace out the harness to see what they are protecting.


----------



## Richard Sadd (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for this, was just that my new loom seems to have all it needs and couldn't work out from old loom what these fuses did (terminals broken off and one wire hanging).
I have only front lights on this which are fully wired up as wiring diagram but not fused.
I may used these for rear lights (if and when I fit rear lights as I bought new holders a few years ago when first got tractor) and as I don't like idea that only fuse in new loom is between ignition switch and voltage stabilizer I'll probably incorporate a main fuse (was an auto electrician some years ago).


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmmm.. I agree, most have lites on a fuse..
I wonder if the other is for the "thermo-start".??
Is that toggle an "on-off" toggle or is it spring loaded to off.. if its spring loaded, I'd say that was for the "glow plug".?? {if it has 1??}


----------



## Richard Sadd (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi
No glow plugs on these nor wiring for such a device.


----------

